# le novice et son écran d'alubook



## vnsullivan (19 Mars 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Juste pour dire qu'il me semblait que chez apple il y avait le défaut mythique de l'écran et du clavier qui se frottent un peu trop... mais dites moi si je me trompe: le problème est définitivement résolu sur l'alubook, non?

vn


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (19 Mars 2003)

Tu c, je crois que c'est le défaut de tout les portables. Quand tu les fermes, il y a un peu de jeu, et du coup les touches frottent sur l'écran. J'avais un pc portable hp, ca faisait pareil.

C pas trop un pbm. Quand tu reçois l'ibook ou le ti, tu as un film protecteur avec entre l'écran et le clavier, il suffit de le garder...
Sinon, une feuille de papier entre les deux et ca roule


----------



## powerbook867 (19 Mars 2003)

Le film de l'écran a l'achat , tu ne peux pas le garder longtemps...
Moi je mets une feuille de papier avec 2 petit bouts de scotch en haut afin que la feuille ne bouge pas.

Et je change même la feuille régulièrement...

Tout cela ne pose aucun problème.


----------



## vnsullivan (19 Mars 2003)

Il y erreur sur la question. Je remarquais juste que sur mon alubook, il me semble que le problème touche-écran ne se pose plus comme sur les anciens laptop apple. Et je dis bien: il me semble. Pouvez-vous confirmer ou réfuter ces dires? Est-ce que c'est moi qui hallucine? Je vous demande cela car maintenant j'ai arrêté de mettre une feuille entre clavier-écran, justement parce que je n'en voyais plus l'utilité.

vn


----------



## powerbook867 (19 Mars 2003)

et tu a aussi arrêté de mettre des capotes car il te semble qu'il y a moins le sida qu'avant ??

Une précaution vaut mieux qu'acune protection...


----------



## woulf (19 Mars 2003)

comparons ce qui est comparable, peut être hein...

Tu as déjà l'impression qu'il n'y a plus ce probleme, c'est déjà ça.

Peut-être devrais tu te pencher sur le test du powerbook 12' qui avait été effectué par le labo MacGé il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça; je ne me souviens plus exactement s'ils en parlent ou non, mais ça vaut le coup d'y jeter un coup d'oeil


----------



## benR (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * et tu a aussi arrêté de mettre des capotes car il te semble qu'il y a moins le sida qu'avant ??

Une précaution vaut mieux qu'acune protection...   * 

[/QUOTE]

il te pose une question, non ?
donc on lui répond, en restant dasn le sujet. ca me semble préférable.


----------



## Yip (19 Mars 2003)

En trois semaines d'utilisation, je n'ai vraiment pas la sensation que le clavier vienne toucher l'écran.

Pour ceux qui ont été victimes du problème avec un Ti, au bout de combien de temps ça s'est manifesté ?


----------



## olof (19 Mars 2003)

Sur mon Ti 1GHz, je l'ai remarqué après environ 1 mois, je dirais. Et je le remarque seulement avec le reflet de la lumière dessus...

Depuis, je mets 2 feuilles avant de le fermer...


----------



## steph75 (19 Mars 2003)

Pas de soucie en laissant une feuille quand je le ferme. Mon ancien un 667 lui avait eu des marques trés rapidement.


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2003)

Je viens de regarder l'écran de mon alu, il est nikel, pas une trace, et ca, après 2 semaines exactement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'adore mon AluBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Superréactif, confortable, bonne autonomie (la charge est un peu longue, c'est vrai...), léger, pas de pixel éclaté...
Le clavier est bien plus agréable que celui de mon ancien Wallstreet ou celui du Pismo qu'on m'avait prété.
Et en +, la coque n'a pas une raye, pourvu que ça dure..


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Mars 2003)

il faut juste le temps d'avoir des mains crasseuses.... Donc cela depend si tu te laves les mainstous le jours ou pas...


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Mars 2003)

*et tu a aussi arrêté de mettre des capotes car il te semble qu'il y a moins le sida qu'avant ??

Une précaution vaut mieux qu'acune protection* 

Quand on ne comprend pas une réponse au sens figuré, est ce qu l'on se sent propre?

Une précaution de la feuille de papier pour celui qui n'a pas compris le brin d'humour ! ( ah ! faut tout lui dire ! )


----------



## Yip (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Je viens de regarder l'écran de mon alu, il est nikel, pas une trace, et ca, après 2 semaines exactement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'adore mon AluBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Superréactif, confortable, bonne autonomie (la charge est un peu longue, c'est vrai...), léger, pas de pixel éclaté...
Le clavier est bien plus agréable que celui de mon ancien Wallstreet ou celui du Pismo qu'on m'avait prété.
Et en +, la coque n'a pas une raye, pourvu que ça dure..
* 

[/QUOTE]


Quand tu dis bonne autonomie, qu'est-ce que tu entends par là ? moi c'est le seul grief sérieux que j'ai à émettre envers mon Alu, 3 heures et encore, ça me parait bien léger. Bon, c'est vrai, l'airport est activé en permanence, je suppose que ça joue sur la conso.


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr /> * 

il te pose une question, non ?
donc on lui répond, en restant dasn le sujet. ca me semble préférable.  * 

[/QUOTE]

ce qui est bien quand un modérateur fait ce genre de réflexions tout à fait raisonnable (et dieu sait que benji l'est raisonnable), c'est d'appliquer ensuite.

bref, on opeut dire sans être grossier : mets une feuille entre tes touches et ton écran.


----------



## vnsullivan (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * et tu a aussi arrêté de mettre des capotes car il te semble qu'il y a moins le sida qu'avant ??

Une précaution vaut mieux qu'acune protection 

Quand on ne comprend pas une réponse au sens figuré, est ce qu l'on se sent propre?

Une précaution de la feuille de papier pour celui qui n'a pas compris le brin d'humour ! ( ah ! faut tout lui dire ! )   * 

[/QUOTE]

Le propre de la médiocrité, c'est de se complaire dans la facilité...
Mon post n'appelait aucune réponse d'un tel mauvais goût.
Puisqu'il me faut être explicite sous peine de faire croire au verbiage, voici ma réponse: tout d'abord, il y a une différence entre "coller avec deux bouts de scotch" une feuille de papier sur son notebook, et ne pas en coller. C'est comme Gainsbourg qui selon Ferré devait s'attacher les oreilles la nuit. J'espère alors que vous ne les avez pas trop longues monsieur Powerbook. Auquel cas la protection est plus que nécessaire.
De plus, mon post parle de l'alubook. Et il ne me semble pas inintéressant de remarquer qu'effectivement le problème de l'écran a été réglé (si une fois de plus je ne me trompe pas... pour cela il suffit de se pencher un peu, pas trop, afin de regarder la fente qui sépare l'écran du clavier de l'alubook et déterminer ainsi si mes affirmations sont plausibles). Car sur mon alubook, j'ai facilement 1mm qui séparent l'écran du clavier, et votre feuille, quand bien même vous y mettriez 57 bouts de scotch, ne viendrez qu'alors montrer que vous souhaitez nous convaincre que vous les avez longues.
En somme, je demandais juste s'il était raisonnable de penser ne pas se trimballer une feuille de papier pour le plaisir. Mais au final je vais me contenter de prendre des "risques" sans tenir compte de votre réponse impertinente.

Quant aux autres intervenants, veuillez bien m'excuser de ce post qui ne vous concerne en aucune mesure.

vnsullivan


----------



## Nathalex (20 Mars 2003)

Je crois qu'il ne faut pas répondre à Powerbook qui a eu de multiples occasions de montrer son grand talent....

Pour se rapprocher du sujet, je ne peux parler que mon iBook mais après tout, la coque ne m'a pas l'air si différente. Donc, je dois dire que des traces sont apparues au bout de quelques mois et je crois bien que ce sont les traces du clavier. Pourtant, quand je l'ai acheté, je n'aurais pas pensé ça possible. Prudence, donc...


----------



## _stef_ (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 
3 heures et encore, ça me parait bien léger.
l'airport est activé en permanence* 

[/QUOTE]

la communication sans fil c'est gourmand en énergie, c'est clair. Sans Airport, j'atteinds les 4h.
Par contre est-il normal que la batterie perde ~1% / heure passée en état de veille (Ordi débranché du secteur) ? vous constatez la même chose ?


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * 
 C'est comme Gainsbourg qui selon Ferré devait s'attacher les oreilles la nuit. * 

[/QUOTE]

_bah oui !_





ceci dit, Ferré fait un très beau "Diable" dans la reprise de Monsieur William par Gainsbourg !


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Mars 2003)

Je crois en effet qu'il ne faut pas repondre a mes messages !

Plus serieusement, la sécurité à mettre une feuille de papier sur le clavier est la même sécurité que de mettre une capote quand on veut baiser...
Ne pas mettre la feuille , c'est comme ne pas mettre une capote. ( C'est une image bien sur !!! mais les G.M. ( les gentils-Modérateurs ) ne semblent pas bien comprendre !!!

En conclusion : on n'est jamais sur que le clavier ne marquera pas, COMME en n'est jamais sur que l'on aura pas lesida si on baise sans capote.

J'estimer répondre au sujet du thread !


----------



## Yip (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par _stef_:</font><hr /> * 

la communication sans fil c'est gourmand en énergie, c'est clair. Sans Airport, j'atteinds les 4h.
Par contre est-il normal que la batterie perde ~1% / heure passée en état de veille (Ordi débranché du secteur) ? vous constatez la même chose ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, ça me rassure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je constate également une baisse non négligeable en veille, à peu près du même ordre de grandeur que toi. Ça me paraît plus qu'avec mon iBook palourde, mais c'est difficile de juger, l'icône de la batterie n'était pas aussi précise que le pourcentage sur l'Alu.


----------



## azerty (20 Mars 2003)

j'ai  exactement les memes résultats: env. 3h-3h10 avec AirPort et une souris optique sans fil radio, env.4h sans, et env. 1%/h de perte en veille...j'ai pourtant changé la batterie (après deux mois d'utilisation...)


----------



## Vercoquin (21 Mars 2003)

En ce qui concerne l'écran, je crois que c'est une question de chance, rien de plus. Je possède un Ti 550, donc une révision 2 qui normalement était censé corriger le problème du clavier et de l'écran. J'ai constaté, sur ces forums, que certains utilisateurs de cette révision avaient pourtant toujours ce problème. Quant à moi, après presque 1 an et demi d'utilisation intensive du Ti, de déplacements journaliers, etc., je n'ai toujours aucune trace de mes touches sur mon écran, et je ne mets pas de feuille de papier ou quoique ce soit ! Cette solution m'aurait bien énervé, mais je n'aurais bien entendu pas eu le choix !

Par contre, j'ai vu des Ti, ou même des iBook 14', très marqués par le clavier. Chaque touche étaient inscrustées légéèrement dans l'écran. Pourtant les machines étaient quasi-neuve.

Donc, je crois que si tu ne vois rien sur ton écran après quelques semaines, tu peux en toute confiance prendre le risque de ne pas le protéger... La solution du "au cas où" est très prudente, mais me semble inutile !


----------



## benR (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> *  C'est une image bien sur !!! mais les G.M. ( les gentils-Modérateurs ) ne semblent pas bien comprendre !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

on m'a appelé ?
je sais ce qu'est une image (enfin, je crois me souvenir des mes quelques cours de français 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

JE demande juste a ce qu'on réponde dans le sujet, sans faire d'insinuation. il y a des points qu'on peut "imager", et d'autres un peut moins. voilà ce que je te dis.

Le sujet est clos.
(pas le thread, néanmoins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## _stef_ (21 Mars 2003)

&gt;Yip
&gt;azerty
concernant la batterie, renaud me fait remarquer à raison que MacGé a publié une news à ce propos
verdict : problème dû à l'OS 10.2.4


----------



## azerty (21 Mars 2003)

... mais j'avais déjà une baisse quand j'étais en X 2.1

à propos de l'écran, je m'aperçois que je commence aussi à avoir des marques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







est-ce que la feuille est vraiment efficace... si les rebords des touches s'impriment déja, elles s'imprimeront encore plus si on met une épaisseur supplémentaire, non ?


----------



## ficelle (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par azerty:</font><hr /> *est-ce que la feuille est vraiment efficace... si les rebords des touches s'impriment déja, elles s'imprimeront encore plus si on met une épaisseur supplémentaire, non ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est la saleté qui est sur le rebord des touches qui marque ton ecran, alors no problemo avec la feuille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout cas, aucune trace sur le al, et ce sans aucune feuille 

de toute façon, je prefere prendre une heure tous les 6 mois pour le nettoyer avec le kit OWC plutot que de m'embetter avec une feuille.
j'avais d'ailleurs acheté la protection en cuir pour clavier, mais c'est une contrainte qui devient vite lassante lorsqu'on ouvre son pwb 20 fois par jours


----------



## azerty (21 Mars 2003)

la saleté ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je me lave les mains, moi, môssieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, je me les laverais aussi chaque fois avant d'ouvrir mon PwB... 

.... et je mettrais  des gants (blancs, bien sûr)


----------



## ficelle (21 Mars 2003)

ce n'et pas parceque tu as les mains propre que tu n'as pas de sueur au bout des doigts, et à force, ça graisse les touches !
mais les gants sont une bonne solution


----------



## azerty (22 Mars 2003)

bon, si c'est seulement des marques de graisse, ça peut se nettoyer...

...mais je croyais que c'était des "incrustations" dues au rebords en arêtes des touches,  donc pas effaçables..(?)


----------



## ficelle (26 Mars 2003)

je viens de remarquer les premieres traces de touches sur mon ecran ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le defaut n'est pas corrigé, mais ça fait 4 ans que je vis avec


----------



## vnsullivan (27 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Et bien moi, je suis catégorique sur la question: l'écran de mon alubook et son clavier ne se touchent pas: il y a facilement 1mm qui les sépare. Alors même en mouvement, ils ne pourront jamais se toucher à mon avis... J'aimerai savoir comment vous pouvez avoir des marques de touches. Est-ce vraiment des marques de touches? Personnellement, j'en doute... Ou alors je suis le seul possesseur d'alubook 12" dont l'écran et le clavier ne se touche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis depuis que j'ai ouvert ce thread, personne encore ne m'a dit si son écran touche son clavier... Il n'est pourtant pas tellement compliqué de le vérifier. Alors jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je vais considéré que mon alubook 12" est parfait et que les autres sont nuls. Je changerai d'avis lorsque quelqu'un m'aura dit: "sur le mien aussi le clavier et l'écran ne se touchent pas".
C'est quand même fou, ça. Pardonnez ma véhémence, mais le verbiage sur les forums est compréhensible lorsque la question s'y prête. Mais ma question ne s'y prête nullement. On ma répondu pour des Ti400 et autres... mais ça je le savais déjà: je pose une question sur l'alubook 12", et pas sur le Pape...
Je n'ai eu quasiment que deux ou trois réponses utiles et constructives sur la totalité des réponses.

Voilà, j'ai terminé de pousser ma gueulante.





vn


----------



## nicky (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,

Et bien moi, je suis catégorique sur la question: l'écran de mon alubook et son clavier ne se touchent pas: il y a facilement 1mm qui les sépare. Alors même en mouvement, ils ne pourront jamais se toucher à mon avis... J'aimerai savoir comment vous pouvez avoir des marques de touches. Est-ce vraiment des marques de touches? Personnellement, j'en doute... Ou alors je suis le seul possesseur d'alubook 12" dont l'écran et le clavier ne se touche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis depuis que j'ai ouvert ce thread, personne encore ne m'a dit si son écran touche son clavier... Il n'est pourtant pas tellement compliqué de le vérifier. Alors jusqu'à preuve du contraire, je vais considéré que mon alubook 12" est parfait et que les autres sont nuls. Je changerai d'avis lorsque quelqu'un m'aura dit: "sur le mien aussi le clavier et l'écran ne se touchent pas".
C'est quand même fou, ça. Pardonnez ma véhémence, mais le verbiage sur les forums est compréhensible lorsque la question s'y prête. Mais ma question ne s'y prête nullement. On ma répondu pour des Ti400 et autres... mais ça je le savais déjà: je pose une question sur l'alubook 12", et pas sur le Pape...
Je n'ai eu quasiment que deux ou trois réponses utiles et constructives sur la totalité des réponses.

Voilà, j'ai terminé de pousser ma gueulante.





vn    * 

[/QUOTE]

Vlà qu'on reparle du gras de doigt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et on dirait que ça énerve


----------



## ficelle (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * J'aimerai savoir comment vous pouvez avoir des marques de touches. Est-ce vraiment des marques de touches? Personnellement, j'en doute...  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux une photo !?
je te dis que j'en ai, et pour en avoir eu sur lombard et pismo, j'm'y connais en traces de touches !!!!


----------



## einqui (27 Mars 2003)

Salut,

   Comme mon appart est tres poussiereux (pas de commentaire SVP...), j'ai achete une protection plastifiee pour le clavier qui permet en plus d'avoir un toucher plus ..... moelleux?? Bref, est-ce que je dois la retirer chaque fois que je ferme l'Alubook si je veux eviter les traces sur l'ecran?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pampelune (27 Mars 2003)

Bon, alors pour parler chiffons...moi je vous conseille un petit chiffon en microfibre (dingue cette matière pour les obsédés du nettoyage).

J'ai mon Ti depuis 2 ans, et avec un nettoyage régulier de l'écran avec ce truc, je vous garantis qu'il n'y reste aucune trace et tout ça sans aucun produit...et ça coûte que dalle...

PS : les premiers mois j'avais en effet plein de traces des touches dont je ne m'étais pas aperçu avant un petit contre-jour...


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi tenter le diable et vivre dangereusement ?

Moi je mets une feuille par sécurité et je nettoie régulièrement l'ecran avec une mousse nettoyante spécial bureautique.

Pas de blême....


----------



## ficelle (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi tenter le diable et vivre dangereusement ?

Moi je mets une feuille par sécurité et je nettoie régulièrement l'ecran avec une mousse nettoyante spécial bureautique.

Pas de blême.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça on le sait, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le propos de ce sujet est de savoir si le clavier du al marque l'ecran ou non !


----------



## vnsullivan (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pampelune:</font><hr /> *un petit chiffon en microfibre (dingue cette matière pour les obsédés du nettoyage).* 

[/QUOTE]

Lol. Tu les prends où tes chiffons en microfibre... chez Orcanta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, les marques de touches sur l'écran, ça ressemble à quoi? Il y en combien en moyenne? 2? 30? Elles ont quelle taille?

vn


----------



## pampelune (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * 

Lol. Tu les prends où tes chiffons en microfibre... chez Orcanta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, les marques de touches sur l'écran, ça ressemble à quoi? Il y en combien en moyenne? 2? 30? Elles ont quelle taille?

vn   * 

[/QUOTE]

Hé bien c'est plutôt du type 95C...! Et il y en a pas mal un peu partout...enfin surtout l'été...ça se voit plus !


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi tenter le diable et vivre dangereusement ?
Moi je mets une feuille par sécurité et je nettoie régulièrement l'ecran avec une mousse nettoyante spécial bureautique.
Pas de blême....


----------



## nekura (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi tenter le diable et vivre dangereusement ?
Moi je mets une feuille par sécurité et je nettoie régulièrement l'ecran avec une mousse nettoyante spécial bureautique.
Pas de blême....  
* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention à ces fameuses bombes aérosols ou lingettes "spécial écran / spécial bureautique".
Regardez de près l'étiquette, et vérifiez s'il n'y a pas écrit en tout petit 'ne pas utiliser sur écran lcd'.
Beaucoup de ces produits sont en fait destinés aux écrans CRT en verre, et contiennent un solvant (type alcool) qui à longue peu être un peu aggressif pour le plastique d'un écran lcd...
Il en existe qui sont spécialement faites pour ça.


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Mars 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Attention à ces fameuses bombes aérosols ou lingettes "spécial écran / spécial bureautique".
Regardez de près l'étiquette, et vérifiez s'il n'y a pas écrit en tout petit 'ne pas utiliser sur écran lcd'.
Beaucoup de ces produits sont en fait destinés aux écrans CRT en verre, et contiennent un solvant (type alcool) qui à longue peu être un peu aggressif pour le plastique d'un écran lcd...
Il en existe qui sont spécialement faites pour ça.  

[/QUOTE] 

Il n'y a rien d'écrit sur ma mousse nettoyante spécial bureautique au sujet du danger sur les écrans LCD.
Mais tu me fais un peur avec ta réponse et je ne sais pas si je vais encore l'utiliser...


----------



## nekura (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> *
Il n'y a rien d'écrit sur ma mousse nettoyante spécial bureautique au sujet du danger sur les écrans LCD.
Mais tu me fais un peur avec ta réponse et je ne sais pas si je vais encore l'utiliser...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ohlà, pas de panique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Même si le produit n'est peut-être pas adapté, ça ne va pas fondre ton écran (ou alors c'est que c'est un solvant bien bourrin).
Je pense que ça doit juste "user" très très doucement le plastique.

Je sais que par exemple la quasi totalité des produits nettoyant Fnac portent cette mention ; à part un (onéreux) kit de lingettes spécifiquement destinées aux écrans LCD.


----------



## Vercoquin (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * Au fait, les marques de touches sur l'écran, ça ressemble à quoi? Il y en combien en moyenne? 2? 30? Elles ont quelle taille? * 

[/QUOTE]
Ca dépend. Sur un iBook 14', j'ai vu TOUTES les touches incrustées dans l'écran, sous la forme de carrés (il n'était toutefois pas encore possible de lire les lettres de touches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Sinon, pour le défaut constaté, c'est la barre d'espace qui marque souvent l'écran au centre en une petite tâche de 1 cm sur quelques millimètres.


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Mars 2003)

Je comprends pas commmentune tâche de 1cm peut êter sur quelques millimètres ...


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nekura:</font><hr /> * 

Ohlà, pas de panique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même si le produit n'est peut-être pas adapté, ça ne va pas fondre ton écran (ou alors c'est que c'est un solvant bien bourrin).
Je pense que ça doit juste "user" très très doucement le plastique.

Je sais que par exemple la quasi totalité des produits nettoyant Fnac portent cette mention ; à part un (onéreux) kit de lingettes spécifiquement destinées aux écrans LCD.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un bout de sopalin humide, ca marche bien ...


----------



## Onra (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Un bout de sopalin humide, ca marche bien ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Exact, moi j'utilise mon protège écran en micro-fibre à la place du sopalin. Y'a pas mieux pour nettoyer une dalle LCD.

Le jour où j'ai acheté ce protège écran en micro-fibre, le type qui vendait ces protections nettoyait gracieusement l'écran d'un pismo d'un autre acheteur. Résultat impressionnant. Il a du s'y reprendre plusieurs fois mais l'écran est redevenu nickel... Juste avec la micro-fibre humidifiée !


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2003)

pour la protection et le nettoyage, vous avez le  kit owc...

moi, je suis tres cuir !


----------



## pampelune (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Exact, moi j'utilise mon protège écran en micro-fibre à la place du sopalin. Y'a pas mieux pour nettoyer une dalle LCD.

Le jour où j'ai acheté ce protège écran en micro-fibre, le type qui vendait ces protections nettoyait gracieusement l'écran d'un pismo d'un autre acheteur. Résultat impressionnant. Il a du s'y reprendre plusieurs fois mais l'écran est redevenu nickel... Juste avec la micro-fibre humidifiée !





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est comme moi, et je confirme comme je l'avais sit précédemment, que c'est je pense la solution idéale car sans produit du tout, juste un peu d'eau.

Ho lala, je vais déposer le brevet et l'appeler la "Clean LCD", je vais en gagner un fric !!!


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * pour la protection et le nettoyage, vous avez le  kit owc...

moi, je suis tres cuir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le produit de nettoyage est aussi livré avec la protection de MacWay.


----------

